# FastCats Canadian Challenge March 31 & April 1



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

The flyer is up for Canada's biggest indoor electric race
sold out last year - FastCats is Canada's premier indoor racing facility
March 31st & April 1st

Scotty Ernst will be here as race announcer again this year!

check out the flyer www.fastcats.ca

registration opens Tuesday February 6th, 2007

register before March 1st and have your choice of seating! info. posted on Tuesday....


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Save me a seat! I WILL be at this one!

Jim


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

cool  
can't wait


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

leading up to the weekend is a club race wed. night and extra hours for practice on thursday and friday
people then can choose how long a weekend they want...family time!


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

everything is now posted


----------

